

Oak Island Money Pit - Amped77
http://www.oakislandmoneypit.com/
I'm a long-time HN lurker, like most of you I guess, but I'm also obsessed with the Oak Island Money Pit. I apologize in advance if this posting isn't appropriate. Just thought you might enjoy reading about it since I do.
======
christiangenco
Somebody get Elon Musk on the phone.

